# Sky + Costs



## aoc (19 Aug 2008)

Just read the thread about getting it for € 49 - def thinking about sky+ now... are there any other costs involved... at the moment i have the family package its about 31.50 per month....  no sports no movies....


----------



## Mucker Man (19 Aug 2008)

Sky + is free after the initial installation fee.


----------



## aoc (19 Aug 2008)

deadly, must get out the info and call them....

thanks for that


----------



## redstar (19 Aug 2008)

Total cost is 49 + 50 installation = 99.00


----------



## N&C (19 Aug 2008)

about a month ago i enquired about getting the sky plus box after seeing the special offer of €49 but when i rang they said that it was only for new customers and current customers would have to pay the full price.  has it changed now?


----------



## aoc (19 Aug 2008)

*Using old Sky box with Sky+

check this thread...  existing customers are only paying € 49 - no installation charge!! GREAT.... feels like something for nothing!!
*


----------



## redstar (19 Aug 2008)

aoc said:


> *Using old Sky box with Sky+
> 
> check this thread...  existing customers are only paying € 49 - no installation charge!! GREAT.... feels like something for nothing!!
> *



Great, I didn't know that ! Must check it out.


----------



## mell61 (19 Aug 2008)

I spoke with Sky yesterday and they won't offer that to current customers, we have to pay €149 plus €50 installation.     They weren't open to any requests as a long time 'valued' customer!


----------



## Cahir (19 Aug 2008)

mell61 said:


> I spoke with Sky yesterday and they won't offer that to current customers, we have to pay €149 plus €50 installation.     They weren't open to any requests as a long time 'valued' customer!



They said the same to my neighbour but changed their mind when she told them she was going to cancel her subscription (this was about 3 weeks ago).  Can't remember if she had to pay an installation fee on top of the €49.


----------



## helan72 (19 Aug 2008)

Our neighbours tried the "we will cancel" line and were told ok no problem good luck with the new provider!!! they are now with NTL and kicking themselves as the reception (they say) is not as good as Sky.


----------



## Sylvester3 (19 Aug 2008)

I phoned up in January expecting to pay the €149 + €50 fee as I was an existing customer, but without any prodding they told me they would do it for €89 + €50. I don't know why - maybe it just depends on who you get on the call?


----------



## themuel (21 Aug 2008)

I recently got rid of Chorus/UPS, which provide a pathetic service! As a new customer I got the Sky+ for €49 installation. As I don't have a phone line I had to pay an extra €37 (once off), but worth it. I know a fella who is an existing Sky customer and wanted Sky+. He got it for a reasonable price; more or less the same as me. You just need to keep at them and prove how a worthwhile Sky customer you are!


----------



## Calebs Dad (22 Aug 2008)

I have had my Sky+ for 6 weeks, its great. I was one of those who threatened to cancel, customer services give me the €49 deal with no installation fee


----------



## Ceist Beag (26 Aug 2008)

Just one thing that puzzles me about getting Sky+ - essentially what this is, is a DVD hard disk recorder except it's limited to use with Sky, would that be right? In other words you can't use it for recording anything else or storing any other media on it, nor are there any other interfaces into it - so it's a black box type recorder solely for use with Sky, correct? If so why would you pay €199 (or even €99 if you get the deal) for it when you can buy HDD DVD Hard disk recorders these days for around that (or even less, see IBOOD today)? Or am I missing something?


----------



## aoc (26 Aug 2008)

from my point of view - am a bit technologically challenged... so sky + is the best option for me.

I think the offer finishes at the end of August --FYI


----------



## Sylvester3 (26 Aug 2008)

Ceist Beag said:


> Just one thing that puzzles me about getting Sky+ - essentially what this is, is a DVD hard disk recorder except it's limited to use with Sky, would that be right? In other words you can't use it for recording anything else or storing any other media on it, nor are there any other interfaces into it - so it's a black box type recorder solely for use with Sky, correct? If so why would you pay €199 (or even €99 if you get the deal) for it when you can buy HDD DVD Hard disk recorders these days for around that (or even less, see IBOOD today)? Or am I missing something?



I don't believe third party HDD recorders are compatible with the Sky service EPG (Electronic Programming Guide), nor would they be set up to allow you to have two satellite inputs (I would be happy for anyone to correct me!). Sky + allows you to watch one satellite channel whilst recording another, and to use the EPG to easily schedule your recordings and even to use a 'Series Link' to automatically program the box to record a series in the future. The fact that it is integrated completely with Sky's software and EPG means that it can all work very smoothly and simply.


----------



## bren1916 (27 Aug 2008)

Originally Posted by *mell61* http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=691014#post691014 
_I spoke with Sky yesterday and they won't offer that to current customers, we have to pay €149 plus €50 installation. They weren't open to any requests as a long time 'valued' customer!_
They said the same to my neighbour but changed their mind when she told them she was going to cancel her subscription (this was about 3 weeks ago). Can't remember if she had to pay an installation fee on top of the €49.

I called them to cancel and go to NTL ( not a hope ) and lo and behold I got sky+ installed with new box etc all for €49 so it can be done folks!


----------



## tosullivan (1 Sep 2008)

themuel said:


> I recently got rid of Chorus/UPS, which provide a pathetic service! As a new customer I got the Sky+ for €49 installation. As I don't have a phone line I had to pay an extra €37 (once off), but worth it. I know a fella who is an existing Sky customer and wanted Sky+. He got it for a reasonable price; more or less the same as me. You just need to keep at them and prove how a worthwhile Sky customer you are!


 I would agree here....you can try the "I will cancel my subscription or else" routine but unless you have good cause to persuade them to give it to you for €49, they might not.  I am with sky for 8yrs and got through to cancellations and said I was on Sky World for 8ys blah blah blah and they gave it to me for the 49 plus 37 once off fee for no tel line.

I suppose it depends on who you get....ALWAYS try the cancellation routine first....you have nothing to lose.  I'm geiing mine in tomorrow. Looking forward to it


----------



## Squonk (1 Sep 2008)

As an fyi : I've had Sky+ for ~ 3years now and my box has been acting up recently. I rang up Sky and they are giving me a new box for $99 (€49 for box + €50 for installation). I argued that I could install it myself i.e. twist the connectors on at the back, but the lady was adamant that €99 was the price for the whole package. Anyhow, I'm happy enough with €99 as I thought it would cost me €149 based on what I saw on their website.


----------



## tosullivan (1 Sep 2008)

Squonk said:


> As an fyi : I've had Sky+ for ~ 3years now and my box has been acting up recently. I rang up Sky and they are giving me a new box for $99 (€49 for box + €50 for installation). I argued that I could install it myself i.e. twist the connectors on at the back, but the lady was adamant that €99 was the price for the whole package. Anyhow, I'm happy enough with €99 as I thought it would cost me €149 based on what I saw on their website.


 
I wouldn't be happy with €99 ....


----------



## DeclanP (3 Sep 2008)

tosullivan said:


> I wouldn't be happy with €99 ....



Rang Sky today about a sky+ box and was told that I would have to pay €149 plus €50 unless I introduced a new customer and then it would be free. I threw them the 'unsubscribe' line and yer man on the other end told me that I must be on to the wrong telephone number and he personally couldn't do anything. Is there a 'special' number to ring to negotiate? Told him not interested and he was not particularly bothered either way. Help, because I really want a sky+ box. You know, new gadget and all.


----------



## aoc (4 Sep 2008)

Got the sky offer too... think my sister is going to join so I will get the sky box for free... thing i'm wondering is do you still have to pay installation charges?? i (only half ) read the t& c's didn't see anything about it, my curreny sky box is connected to the house phone line so is it not a matter of just swapping them over??? Offer runs out on 10th Oct i think it said.


----------



## V1Rotate (6 Sep 2008)

From what I understand talking to the sky people..

I am living with my GF for 4 years now, not married yet, therefore different surnames.

The original contract was in my name. The sky people recommended me to cancel my subscription and get my GF to call sky and avail of the new subscription offer as a "new" customer....done!! 

However what if you are married..well whats stopping your wife using her maiden name to make a new subscription..nothing illegal about that I don't think.

just my two cents...


----------



## tosullivan (7 Sep 2008)

DeclanP said:


> Is there a 'special' number to ring to negotiate?


just the main number and ask to be put thro to cancellations


----------

